# My Idaho buck is alive!



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my Idaho buck mounted. Got it done by Bowdacious, he did a great job and got it done fast. He was really cool to work with, he kept me updated the whole way and really put it together like i wanted it 8) . A big thanks to him, this is the first animal i've ever had mounted and he made it a great experience. I put it in the living room last night, my wife is regretting her decision to let me put it in there, the shoulder mount is a lot bigger than she was expecting :roll: .


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice buck! I wonder what took that chunk out of his ear?


----------



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

horsesma said:


> Nice buck! I wonder what took that chunk out of his ear?


The way I heard it is, he didnt go down on the first shot, so duneman had to dog him to the ground with that ear in his teeth. You should see what he did to duneman!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Brandon. Just for you I'll post some pics I took.


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice mount. congrats.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Thanks Luke for putting up the extra pictures, good pictures is not my strong point!


----------

